
Quintet instead of Byte – data storage and retrieval approach - drynny
https://habr.com/post/468927/
======
al2o3cr
It's like somebody looked at RDF triples and thought "F*CK IT WE'RE GOING TO
FIVE ELEMENTS"

~~~
drynny
Quite the opposite - the author's speaking about cutting the stuff down

